# Free extended battery!



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Devs only. I have (1) motorola extended battery with door, lightly used for sale! Its $0.00 + shipping. You get it picked up from my house and its yours. Pm for details.

I was having problems with my bionic and now i have the droid razr so no need for this battery.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Not a dev.... but its nice to see folks like you donating stuff to devs....


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Dont have alot to give with our baby on the way but I do what I can. =)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

